# we got jipped!!



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

When we baught havannah she was as black as.... well you get the picture:


















and now she's as silver as a Coors Light can:



















WTH!:frusty:
I want a refund!

you think Obamacare will cover it?


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think she is cute. When I bought Harley he was all white, except around his eyes. Now he has a lot of black. I love him just the same.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You got a Havanese! The dog that does not stay the same color! I think lots of tender loving care will cover it!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Gotta love the color-changing havs! I'm jealous...Miley was all white and never changed colors! She did have a black cheek that eventually turned all white...kinda wish she would have kept that...it was cute!


----------



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You got a Havanese! The dog that does not stay the same color! I think lots of tender loving care will cover it!


you aint joking... She's now inbetween silver and like a beige, it depends. When the sun rays hit her at just the right angle... she's beige.


----------



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

Renee said:


> Gotta love the color-changing havs! I'm jealous...Miley was all white and never changed colors! She did have a black cheek that eventually turned all white...kinda wish she would have kept that...it was cute!


which cheek your talking about? the front or the rears?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's called the silvering gene and a lot of Havs have it. Here's a website you might find interesting:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

oogie-boogie said:


> which cheek your talking about? the front or the rears?


Front cheek! I guess it was more under her ear. Here's a pic that you can kind of see it in (pardon her tear stains...they are gone now!) This is right after we got her (she just had a small hernia repair surgery). Wish she cuddled like this now!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

i'm really diggin that little pot belly!:whoo:


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Silver and GORGEOUS!! Much nicer than the grey fade, which I'll likely get with my black and tan. Who cares, they're all beautiful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you are looking at the before picture, you can see some silvering in the black coat. She will be beautiful as a Silver! Lucky you! You have a pup that changed colors!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

lol lol lol
She's GORGOUS!!!!
Mine was dark brown/red brindle. He's now golden with red highlights. Love this breed!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It's so fun watching them change. Gabby's almost 6 months and is rapidly changing. I love it. Your puppy is a beautiful silver!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup you got a lemon...better send Havana to me :spy:so I can investigate!! she is adorable.

Jasper was a Brown and White puppy. Now he's white...never wanted a white dog...but boy do I love my boy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The changing is the best! Here's a before and after of Capote.

..I would have never bought a white dog..but well...


Even all his facial markings are gone...


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Too funny! One of my favorite things about a Hav is that you never quite know what you will end up with as far as coloring. I researched for a long time so I knew that my pup would most likely change colors. He was born a red sable parti but my breeder listed him as white. His rich red mahogany has changed to a light champagne cream and the white stayed white. He still has alot of silver on his ears that I didn't know he still had until I had to have him close cropped because of his matting. I just adore my little boy and wouldn't care if he was purple as long as he stays Hav! I am so darn lucky to have found this wonderful breed of dog and I am definitely a Hav snob.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's very pretty!!
Send her to me!
Pixie's spots are fading but still visible so far-I may end up with a white dog too.
We can always give them lowlights.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I love that sliver color. And it's a fact that Havanese Change colors-you start out with one color and end up with another one or two colors. Paige is a black & white parti-who has stayed the same-now & then the sun catch's the black and it look dark auburn-Rom is cream with some sable on top of his back. Frannie is called a sable but she is champagne colored with red highlights. But the thing I love is they have a wonderful loving heart and who could ask for anything more.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Havannah is a cutie. I love the dark silver color. Izzy seems to be silvering too. She'll be 2 in November.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Havannah is adorable. I think it's so funny, because I didn't know Hav's changed color. I was totally shocked when the very colorful dog I named Marble turned white. It will be interesting to see if Havannah color changes anymore.

Mindy, Capote reminds me so much of mine when I let Marble's hair grow a tad longer.

Gina


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought everyone knew (after doing research of course) that Hav's change color all the time. Duh... 

Or am I the only one who knew things? lol Apparenly not.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sarah said:


> I thought everyone knew (after doing research of course) that Hav's change color all the time. Duh...
> 
> Or am I the only one who knew things? lol Apparenly not.


Comet as a puppy 








Comet today


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

havannah's a true havanese


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

oogie-boogie said:


> you think Obamacare will cover it?


Oh thank you, I needed a good laugh!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

My Hav was Black also now after two trims he has a lot of silver I like it!!!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I read up on the Havanese and how they change color. So, I wanted a mostly white puppy. I thought that was my safest bet to know that she wouldn't change color much. I wanted to know what to expect when she became an adult.

But, my brother also got a havanese with beautiful dark colors (browns with black tips). Now he is all cream, but still beautiful.

It is interesting how they change color so much. 

Marie


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I spent two years searching for a breeder in the New York Tri State area and I had to have a Black and White or White and Black puppy. I finally found him this past Spring. I also didn't know that they may change colors until a few weeks ago. We have been watching him for various areas. I notice that if I turn his ears over I see the Silver streaks. And his black face is covering a lot of silver hairs. 

I think he looks fabulous and I wouldn't change him for all the money in the world. He can turn green with purple stripes for all I care. 

He just has so much love to share with us. Who else would greet me in the way he does when I come home from a miserable day at work topped off by a very long commute home from New Jersey.

Vicki


----------

